# Greenhorn



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

This kind of thing is why some of us suggest you go to a Union apprenticeship rather than an open shop.


----------



## Sparky0311 (Jul 19, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> This kind of thing is why some of us suggest you go to a Union apprenticeship rather than an open shop.


 That's on my mind but the locals near me aren't accepting new apprentices until later this year I believe.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Sparky0311 said:


> That's on my mind but the locals near me aren't accepting new apprentices until later this year I believe.


So Devil Dog have you looked into the helmets to hard hats program?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thats some good shootin at 500 yards.


----------



## Sparky0311 (Jul 19, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sparky0311 said:
> 
> 
> > That's on my mind but the locals near me aren't accepting new apprentices until later this year I believe.
> ...


 Yes sir I have. But they post jobs when the union has openings for everyone else. I know the are some great open shops out there that will due for the time being. I just want to learn and be paired up with a jw. Everyone's end game in this field is to be the boss or own your own company.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

the bad thing with going open shop is you might get with supervisors who don't give a crap whether the job is done right just that you get it done and you may get some that are good and will take the time to train you as needed.

union shops in some cases may not be better but they do have guidelines they have to follow
such as a journeyman must be with an apprentice to observe and give training where and when needed. but that's also dependent on how strict the state apprenticeship committee is
when we ran all-thread and unistrut both we hung the rod in place and the conduit straps or unistrut first and aligned them with a laser level.
once this was done hanging the conduit straight was a snap loose clamp or resting on the strut supported the weight so you weren't fighting weight while trying to thread it together after all the conduit was threaded together tighten the clamp and verify level as you go (usually never had to make adjustments)


----------



## Sparky0311 (Jul 19, 2018)

John Valdes said:


> Thats some good shootin at 500 yards.


 Iron sights baby!


----------



## Sparky0311 (Jul 19, 2018)

gnuuser said:


> the bad thing with going open shop is you might get with supervisors who don't give a crap whether the job is done right just that you get it done and you may get some that are good and will take the time to train you as needed.
> 
> union shops in some cases may not be better but they do have guidelines they have to follow
> such as a journeyman must be with an apprentice to observe and give training where and when needed. but that's also dependent on how strict the state apprenticeship committee is


 Thanks man. I appreciate that. It's a good learning experience even though it's been a little hectic to start off. I know now what questions to ask a future employer.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

It doesn’t sound like you had a foreman at all. I’m not sure what you would call him, but certainly not a foreman. 

The formans job is to make sure everyone is successful. The employee, the contractor and the customer.


----------



## Sparky0311 (Jul 19, 2018)

HertzHound said:


> It doesn’t sound like you had a foreman at all. I’m not sure what you would call him, but certainly not a foreman.
> 
> The formans job is to make sure everyone is successful. The employee, the contractor and the customer.


 I'm sure the guy is in his position for a reason. I also don't take things personal at work. I told him I wanted to learn and he didn't have the man power to make that happen.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Sparky0311 said:


> Yes sir I have. But they post jobs when the union has openings for everyone else. I know the are some great open shops out there that will due for the time being. I just want to learn and be paired up with a jw. Everyone's end game in this field is to be the boss or own your own company.


Well I think the bottom line is being knowledgeable and valuable in your segment of the industry and making a good living while enjoying your job.

I've run jobs many times and my favorite place to be was always out on a service truck running calls, seeing new places, seeing things, meeting new people, and solving their problems.


----------

